# backyard bulk head



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

20 feet out by 17" wide?  :huh:


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bulkhead construction brings a lot of federal regs, state regs, regional regs, etc, into the equation. 

My guess is that if you're in the process of figuring out how to design it, you haven't gone for the permits yet. Check with the local office first, and work your way up. They usually specify certain design feature minimums, like how deep the pilings have to be driven and such. 

Also, the ACE usually has to approve a bulkhead permit if it's in a coastal area or navigable (boat traffic) waterway. Typically you submit a package to them, they issue a permit number, they do a Section 10 review, and either issue an approval letter or deny it. If approved, then the local folks get involved.

Here are a couple links for other states, just to give a flavor. I see engineers stamps and signatures everywhere. 

http://www.toh.li/content/bz/forms/bulkhead.html

http://www.scdhec.gov/environment/ocrm/notice/docs/PN062306/CAP062306_Bellamy.pdf


----------



## kdrs21 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Permits*

length=20 foot/1.5feet out from the farthest point of land sticking out. city of la porte does not require permit. corp of eng. does require the 1.5feet out and posts have to be atleast 4 feet down.i do have to have approval from the corp of the filler dirt. backyard backs up to bayou which is fed by tide water from the gulf. no motor boats allowed. i will post pictures asap. i think that will help with suggestions.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, so a land/water bulkhead ?
Not access to a basement ?


----------



## kdrs21 (Jul 9, 2009)

land/water no basement. your first pic looks like what i need to build .my neighbors property is eroding also but i do not see them doing any pm. looks like i'll be on my own. estimated cost to have somebody build one for me will be 2400.00$ not including filler.


----------

